# Finally! You can PERMANENTLY Delete Items From Your Kindle and Archives



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Without any fanfare, Amazon has added the long-requested permanent delete capability.

Go to Manage Your Kindle then click on any title. On the bottom right of the drop-down box, there is now a button to "Delete this Title." You'll see a confirmation first: "Are you sure you want to permanently delete this title? Doing so will permanently remove this title from your account, and you will have to re-purchase it if you want to read it again." Click Yes.

Then turn on your wireless and Sync and Check for New Items. The deleted item will be gone from the Kindle and the Archive. Yay!

There is one wrinkle. If you moved an item to "Trash" in Your Digital Library, you need to move it back first, so it will show in Manage Your Kindle. Select "View Your Trash" from the drop down box in Your Media Library, then select the Kindle items you want to delete and under "Perform An Action" choose "Return to Your Collection." Then reload Manage Your Kindle, and you can delete the items.

*Dances*

Now I can get rid of those books I bought 'cause they were free and hate the sight of their titles now!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Or that book I bought by accident and didn't know I could get a refund for....


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Yay! That is great news! It seemed silly to have them there still archived in the first place. 
I really like all these new and upcoming features Amazon is giving us.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

Not trying to pile onto Amazon here, but with all these features released in a fairly short period of time, I think that with the release of the Nook, Amazon is finally having to respond affirmatively to all the Kindle customer requests. Competition is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Hopefully this works, or the person who posted it on the Amazon Forums was wrong, I tried it on one of the book samples I had, it looked like it was being deleted...


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

It hasn't been activated from my account yet, or I'm just blind.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> It hasn't been activated from my account yet, or I'm just blind.


yeah, some people are saying it'll take some time for it to get out to everyone....


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay!  I just dumped a bunch of stuff!

I also got the "problem" message, but just retried and it went though fine the second time.  Funny thing though, when trying to delete an old New York Times I wasn't given the option - just on that one thing.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

We need to have a list of nook 'features' that can be implemented on the backend and/or with a software update. So far (and good for US!)
Additions So far


International Device
Native PDF
Screen Rotation
Longer Battery Life
Kindle Wish Lists
Book Deletion?
Kindle for PC (Mac/Blackberry coming)


----------



## markel (Oct 11, 2009)

Chris W said:


> Not trying to pile onto Amazon here, but with all these features released in a fairly short period of time, I think that with the release of the Nook, Amazon is finally having to respond affirmatively to all the Kindle customer requests. Competition is a wonderful thing.


Competition is great for the consumer ... with Amazon scrambling to compete with the Nook, I can only see good things in the works.

Not that I really care, but anyone see lending in the Kindle's future? Perhaps implemented better than on the Nook?


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

markel said:


> Competition is great for the consumer ... with Amazon scrambling to compete with the Nook, I can only see good things in the works.
> 
> Not that I really care, but anyone see lending in the Kindle's future? Perhaps implemented better than on the Nook?


I don't think I'd use lending, so I'm not concerned. I'm more interested in being able to borrow library titles. For that matter, one of the big differentials between the Nook and Kindle is TTS, and I've never used that nor the MP3 / audio book player on my DX either.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't see it yet. When you click on the plus sign to expand a title, to see the price, etc., on the right I see "No wireless coverage? Download to computer" and "send wirelessly to:"...

I really want to get rid of Babysitters Code...


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I will be surprised if Amazon implements lending. Most of the comments that I've seen rate it a meh. I'm neutral on that point.

What does intrigue me is the possiblity of:

Custom screensavers
Add'l fonts
Add'l file types
Maybe another DRM format?

Then, they'll add stuff that nook doesn't have that they've been holding on to FOREVER - like folders/tagging and other user-requested features. The nook will be fixing performance for the next couple of months, then they'll have to do something.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Not to complain, but I hope it's still possible to delete a book from the Kindle but still maintain it in the archives.  You're just saying that the Kindle now allows the optional extra step of getting it out of the archives, too, right?  If so, that's a great thing.


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> We need to have a list of nook 'features' that can be implemented on the backend and/or with a software update. So far (and good for US!)
> Additions So far
> 
> 
> ...


They now have wish lists (aside from adding the "Add to Wishlist" button)? How did I miss that? Where is it?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am very glad to be able to delete a few books I never want to have the opportunity to read again, and at least one that I would prefer the rest of my folks on my account never know I bought.  It was abysmal and I didn't finish it.  
deb


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I can't wait for an ebook reader to come out with folders, that way Amazon might feel more compelled to add it to the features on all current Kindles. That to me is the next milestone. I do like this deletion feature, and it's clear that competition is forcing Amazon to keep their O.S. up to date, but folders would show true innovation from the company that is basically synonymous with ebook readers. I think if Amazon came out with a folders option soon, they would show consumers what makes Kindle the only choice for people who are maybe looking at other ebook readers.


----------



## mindreader (Oct 8, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> I will be surprised if Amazon implements lending. Most of the comments that I've seen rate it a meh. I'm neutral on that point.
> 
> What does intrigue me is the possiblity of:
> 
> ...


I agree. Not only because these are the things I want next but because I think they're the most manageable for Amazon.

Lending (even in the nook's restricted implementation) requires getting agreements with the publishers that even B&N hasn't been able to do get 100% of the time. I see them doing the things that are completely in their control first, then developing wholly new e-reader features, then...

p.s. I wouldn't be surprised if this was more a response to the customer outrage about tha free James Patterson book that turned out to just be a free "preview" than a play to keep up with the nook. But either way, I'm glad they're listening.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interestingly, I have one book that I seemed to buy twice (2 different editions of an indie book).  One of them has the "Delete this title" option, one doesn't.

Betsy


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

QUESTION:  If I delete from archives but have a copy of the book on my computer, can I re-add later if I want to read the book again?  I download every book purchased onto an external hard drive for safe keeping and manage it all through Calibre.  

Just want to get clarity that it is gone from Kindle, gone from Archive but yet I can add via USB later if I want to re-read.  Sorry if this is a stupid question - I don't want to pay for a book I already purchased, especially if I have a digital copy of it already.  Thanks for any responses.

P.S.  Anyone besides me notice that Amazon has been stepping up their game in light of Nook, Sony Daily Reader, etc?  This is very exciting!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think, as this is a new feature, the only way to tell for sure is to try it.  If there's a book you really don't want at all, make sure you have a copy of it on your computer, then delete it from your archive.  If you can reinstall it via USB, you've answered your question, and if you can't, you've also answered your question but haven't lost anything.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Most of my recent books seem to have the option; the older ones don't.  But not all of the new purchases have it either.

Betsy


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think, as this is a new feature, the only way to tell for sure is to try it. If there's a book you really don't want at all, make sure you have a copy of it on your computer, then delete it from your archive. If you can reinstall it via USB, you've answered your question, and if you can't, you've also answered your question but haven't lost anything.
> 
> Betsy


No Betsy, I want you to tell me if I can or not!!! (whining) -


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> I don't see it yet. When you click on the plus sign to expand a title, to see the price, etc., on the right I see "No wireless coverage? Download to computer" and "send wirelessly to:"...
> 
> I really want to get rid of Babysitters Code...


yes, in the bottom right you will be given the option to delete


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

suicidepact said:


> I can't wait for an ebook reader to come out with folders, that way Amazon might feel more compelled to add it to the features on all current Kindles. That to me is the next milestone. I do like this deletion feature, and it's clear that competition is forcing Amazon to keep their O.S. up to date, but folders would show true innovation from the company that is basically synonymous with ebook readers. I think if Amazon came out with a folders option soon, they would show consumers what makes Kindle the only choice for people who are maybe looking at other ebook readers.


Amazon has announced an organization method software update due out the first half of next year. . . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think, as this is a new feature, the only way to tell for sure is to try it. If there's a book you really don't want at all, make sure you have a copy of it on your computer, then delete it from your archive. If you can reinstall it via USB, you've answered your question, and if you can't, you've also answered your question but haven't lost anything.
> 
> Betsy


I agree. . . .you'll just have to try. The key is whether the DRM is somehow reset to make it not work, which I don't think it would do -- my understanding is that the DRM is attached to the book file which you have a copy of so as long as it matches the Kindle you should be good. Now, if you put the copy from the computer back on your Kindle, and then delete it from your computer, and _then_ delete it from your Kindle, well, I think it's all gone. . .just like a book not purchased from Amazon in the first place.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I was just kidding, thanks - will try when I get home.  I will try it with a book that if gone forever, wouldn't want to re-purchase anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!


I just tried it and it seems that as long as you specified the right device when you downloaded it, it will work fine.

In fact, I downloaded a version to my PC right before I deleted the file, and specified that it was for my Kindle.  One could always do that to be sure.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

vg said:


> yes, in the bottom right you will be given the option to delete


The option doesn't appear for all of my books, most of them I've looked at so far, but not all of them. It's very weird. Some of the books where the Delete option didn't show up are there now; others still aren't....if you don't see the Delete option, I would suggest you close your browser, then try again.

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

mindreader said:


> I agree. Not only because these are the things I want next but because I think they're the most manageable for Amazon.
> 
> Lending (even in the nook's restricted implementation) requires getting agreements with the publishers that even B&N hasn't been able to do get 100% of the time. I see them doing the things that are completely in their control first, then developing wholly new e-reader features, then...
> 
> p.s. I wouldn't be surprised if this was more a response to the customer outrage about tha free James Patterson book that turned out to just be a free "preview" than a play to keep up with the nook. But either way, I'm glad they're listening.


ROFL! I have seen the same comment re the Patterson book mentioned more than once. I know thats the book I'll be trying deletion on


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone want to start a pool on when we get the first "I deleted a book from my Archives, how do I get it back now" question?


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Great news, I really hope the Kindle is the first to have this feature. Does anyone know if any of the other readers have folders yet?
Sorry for the thread hijack, and thanks again for the info, Ann.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm missing it. I've looked at more than a dozen books and can't find the button to delete. I have a couple of free books that I REALLY want to delete.


----------



## Linda1915 (Feb 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm missing it. I've looked at more than a dozen books and can't find the button to delete. I have a couple of free books that I REALLY want to delete.


Someone may have an easier way, but this is what I did. From Manage Your Kindle, go to Your Orders, on the left side of the book title there is a + sign, click on it, in the expanded view all the way to the right is the option to delete. Hope this will work for you. WooHoo got rid of my mistakes!!


----------



## Linda1915 (Feb 10, 2009)

I forgot,  I had to scroll through the pages on My Orders to delete the book, trying to use the short cut by typing in the author or title of the book wouldn't give me the option.  Then after each book deleted, it returns you to page 1, have to scroll through the pages again!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In Manage Your Kindle, click on the little plus to the left of the book name. Then look to the right, below where it says "send wirelessly to." There may be a button that says "Delete This Title." Not all of my books have it.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I was thinking I had missed something. That's the screen I've been pulling up. I have no Delete This Title button on any of the books I've tried. I'll play with it in the morning. I'm beat. 

Thanks for the screenshots. At least I know I'm not crazy (ok, well I am, but...) and I was looking in the right spot. It just doesn't like me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When I looked the first time, none of my older books seemed to have it.  Now they do.  You may need to close your browser and try again (like in the morning.  )  And my copy of the Running Man, purchased last month, didn't have it, then it had it now it doesn't.  Very strange.  And the books I have in the screen shot, one copy of Barracuda has it and the other doesn't.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When I looked the first time, none of my older books seemed to have it. Now they do. You may need to close your browser and try again (like in the morning. )
> 
> Betsy


that's what I'll do. I tried new books, old books, didn't matter. None of them had it. Tried both safari and Internet explored. I tild you guys the technology gods are mad at me.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I just checked and it's working fine for me. Maybe I was able to delete a few things for good.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> It hasn't been activated from my account yet, or I'm just blind.


I don't have a delete option yet either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda1915 said:


> I forgot, I had to scroll through the pages on My Orders to delete the book, trying to use the short cut by typing in the author or title of the book wouldn't give me the option. Then after each book deleted, it returns you to page 1, have to scroll through the pages again!


Well, it is weird that you have to do it that way. . . .but at least you can do it. . . .one hopes it will become a little less cumbersome in time. I suppose you can first search to at least find when you ordered it so you have a clue how many pages back it is. . . . .

That said, I don't see me deleting a lot. . . .well, except maybe for some free ones that, it turns out, weren't even worth that price.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> that's what I'll do. I tried new books, old books, didn't matter. None of them had it. Tried both safari and Internet explored. I tild you guys the technology gods are mad at me.


Try Firefox....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And. . .to reiterate. . . .if you search for it, and find the book in question, it won't have the "delete" button.  You apparently have to go through the pages and find it on the list and open it that way.  Also it's NOT in "your collection" which is where the old "trash" button is. . .only under "your orders" in "manage your Kindle".  Someone also said if you previously trashed it, you have to un-trash it to completely delete it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda1915 said:


> I forgot, I had to scroll through the pages on My Orders to delete the book, trying to use the short cut by typing in the author or title of the book wouldn't give me the option. Then after each book deleted, it returns you to page 1, have to scroll through the pages again!


I just tried, and as Linda found, if you do a search for the exact title of a book, the Delete This Title option doesn't appear.

However, if you type in part of the title, hit enter, and get several to choose from, all but the LAST book in the list will have the option. For example, when I first got the Kindle, I reviewed several of the calendars for the Kindle. I'd like to delete those. If I type calendar and press enter, I get the five calendars and can delete all but the last one. (I'm using Firefox, by the way).

You can also sort from oldest to newest, from newest to oldest, by author name a-z or z-a and title a-z z-a by clicking on the column titles. In each case, the last one in my list, whether I'm looking at search results or the entire library, does not have the "Delete This Title" option.

Heather, were you searching for books or just paging through looking at options?



Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, it is weird that you have to do it that way. . . .but at least you can do it. . . .one hopes it will become a little less cumbersome in time. I suppose you can first search to at least find when you ordered it so you have a clue how many pages back it is. . . . .
> 
> That said, I don't see me deleting a lot. . . .well, except maybe for some free ones that, it turns out, weren't even worth that price.


I don't think I'll delete very much, but as my library grows, I can see my occasionally purging a few here and there, just as I occasionally send pbooks out of the house to new homes.

Betsy


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And. . .to reiterate. . . .if you search for it, and find the book in question, it won't have the "delete" button. You apparently have to go through the pages and find it on the list and open it that way. Also it's NOT in "your collection" which is where the old "trash" button is. . .only under "your orders" in "manage your Kindle". Someone also said if you previously trashed it, you have to un-trash it to completely delete it.


After selecting "Manage Your Kindle," and "Your Orders," then checking several books which are currently on my Kindle, there's no Delete option. Some people just don't have it yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Carld said:


> After selecting "Manage Your Kindle," and "Your Orders," then checking several books which are currently on my Kindle, there's no Delete option. Some people just don't have it yet.


That well could be, but are you trying individual books by searching for them, or just starting at the top of your Orders and checking books? See my prior post.

Betsy


----------



## kcgill (Aug 9, 2009)

I looked at around 10-12 different books in manage my kindle and I don't have the delete option yet.

I have two that I will delete w/out a second thought!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kcgill,

did you search for the books, or just page through your list to find them?  It makes a difference.  See my prior post.

Betsy


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That well could be, but are you trying individual books by searching for them, or just starting at the top of your Orders and checking books? See my prior post.
> 
> Betsy


No, if I was searching I would have said so. I'm doing exactly what I said. I checked a dozen books on my first page, all of which are on my Kindle and none of them have a "Delete this title" Button beneath "Send Wirelessly To:"


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't have it yet either. Those of you who do, go easy on us - we're not idiots, we're not doing it wrong, it's just not there. I've tried both IE and Firefox, different computers, etc. I guess I'll wait a couple more days before I contact CS.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry  , it wasn't clear to me what you meant by "checking several books which are currently on my Kindle" and some people have been searching for individual titles.  

Apparently it hasn't been rolled out for everyone then.  You should check with CS.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> I don't have it yet either. Those of you who do, go easy on us - we're not idiots, we're not doing it wrong, it's just not there. I've tried both IE and Firefox, different computers, etc. I guess I'll wait a couple more days before I contact CS.


I don't think and I didn't want to imply that I think you're idiots!!!!! Just trying to get clarity! Sorry! 

Betsy


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Great find, thank you!! I'm going to try to get rid of Nurse Jackie and a few other books I absolutely don't want.

Melissa


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't think and I didn't want to imply that I think you're idiots!!!!! Just trying to get clarity! Sorry!
> 
> Betsy


Sorry if I was harsh. Everyone was just trying to help, I'm sure. It just seemed like most people believed it would be there if we just did it differently, rather than just accepting that some people don't have it at all, on any books, no matter what.

All's well - it's snowing here! Yay!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It wasn't clear to me from some of the posts how people were looking for their books, by searches or just paging through their orders, as people kept mentioning looking for specific books.  That's what kept throwing me.  When I first checked for the option on my account, I just looked at any old book to see if the option was there for any of my books, then looked at specific ones that I might want to delete.  At first, even when I paged through, it wasn't there for all of the books but was there for some of them.  That's why I asked the question.

(And I have 500+ books, so there was a lot of paging to get to the last book on the list.    Not that I checked every book, but I did want to see if the last one had the option, as my earlier tests seemed to show it wouldn't.  And it didn't.)

Betsy


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Amazon has announced an organization method software update due out the first half of next year. . . . . .


I didn't receive that announcement and I couldn't find it on Amazon's forum. Where did you see it?


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> I didn't receive that announcement and I couldn't find it on Amazon's forum. Where did you see it?


If you go to the Amazon Kindle Customer Service Thread, it's there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anarel said:


> If you go to the Amazon Kindle Customer Service Thread, it's there.


Anarel, (or Ann) can you be more specific? I can't find it. I think I'm on the right thread but I'm not finding the announcement...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm also paging through my books, not searching. I've tried firefox as well this morning and 2 different computers. There's just no delete button on any of them. At this point, I've gone back 11 pages and checked each book. I guess it's not something they've rolled out to everybody's account yet.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Anarel, (or Ann) can you be more specific? I can't find it. I think I'm on the right thread but I'm not finding the announcement...
> 
> Betsy


Anarel's fine ^_^

here's the link; I'd just assumed it was at the top of the board.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle%20customer%20service%20q%20and%20a/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1GLDPZMNR1X53&cdThread=Tx15AVUSLQD0EJT&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdMsgNo=26&cdPage=2&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=Tx3ARPC6QHN0RGS&cdMsgID=Mx189GN4Y35WDPK#Mx189GN4Y35WDPK

The above is a link to a post by Amazon Customer Service in a thread started by a user on their general thread. I'll see if I can find the original announcement, which DID exist. . .but is no longer stuck at the top of the Customer Service Discussion section.

edit: Ah, I see Anarel has found the 'official' one. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Ann and Anarel!

Those of you who haven't gotten the "Delete This Title" option, be sure to contact CS....and let us know when you get it. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting...today I don't have the "Delete This Title."    (And I'm not searching, I'm paging through--I doublechecked myself.  )  Same computer, same browser.

Anyone else had it once and don't now?  Going off to play with it some more....

I wonder if they took it down because of the glitches that were noted here?  (Not that Amazon read about them here, necessarily.... )

Betsy


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't quote me on this but I think I saw earlier on another board that the Delete functionality was in beta testing.  Meaning, Amazon from time to time puts out software features to test them and see the response.  I still see the option under all of my books, but this could explain why some people see this feature while others do not.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Just wanted to make sure, for those of you who don't think they have this option, are you actually clicking on the + symbol to the left of the title you want to delete? 

The first time I looked, I thought it was supposed to be in the Deliver To: dropdown box.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes. I'm looking in the correct spot. Somebody earlier posted a screen shot.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Well darn, I was hoping it was something simple!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I was able to delete some books.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

911jason said:


> Just wanted to make sure, for those of you who don't think they have this option, are you actually clicking on the + symbol to the left of the title you want to delete?
> 
> The first time I looked, I thought it was supposed to be in the Deliver To: dropdown box.


Yes we are. Please re-read the previous post about us not being idiots.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Carld said:


> Yes we are. Please re-read the previous post about us not being idiots.


Not sure if you mean that to be as snarky as it sounded, or if you just forgot you weren't on Amazon's forum anymore.

In case you were being serious, I read this entire thread yesterday but didn't get around to trying to delete a book myself until today. I am not an "idiot" but I also thought at first that I didn't have the feature available to me, since I didn't find it immediately. When I figured out what I was doing wrong, I figured I'd post here for other "idiots" who may have made the same mistake.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Jason, your post helped me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, maybe I'm a little sensitive since I was the first one accused of treating people like idiots when that was not my intent.  After ten years of doing end user computer support, I learned to ask very specific questions to make sure that I and the user were saying the same thing. So I double-checked earlier to be sure. We're all trying to help here, please be patient with us. 



chilady1 said:


> Don't quote me on this but I think I saw earlier on another board that the Delete functionality was in beta testing. Meaning, Amazon from time to time puts out software features to test them and see the response. I still see the option under all of my books, but this could explain why some people see this feature while others do not.


This makes sense. I definitely was able to delete for a few hours anyway, and cannot now.... I think I'll shoot a message to customer service just to see what happens. Hope they bring it back!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In Manage Your Kindle, click on the little plus to the left of the book name. Then look to the right, below where it says "send wirelessly to." There may be a button that says "Delete This Title." Not all of my books have it.
> 
> Betsy


Here's the screenshot I posted earlier for those who might still be wondering if they're looking in the right place. Just tryin' to help....

Betsy


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

911jason said:


> Not sure if you mean that to be as snarky as it sounded, or if you just forgot you weren't on Amazon's forum anymore.
> 
> In case you were being serious, I read this entire thread yesterday but didn't get around to trying to delete a book myself until today. I am not an "idiot" but I also thought at first that I didn't have the feature available to me, since I didn't find it immediately. When I figured out what I was doing wrong, I figured I'd post here for other "idiots" who may have made the same mistake.


No, I'm just kind of snarky by nature (I'm not on Amazon's forum at all), that and we've been around and around already with people asking "Are you SURE you're doing it right?" Yep, I'm sure I'm doing it right, I'm really really sure I just don't have a delete option. So, sorry, didn't mean anything personally, just my natural curmudgeoness popping up.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Betsy! Hopefully KB-member Mike Monahan won't mind you used his book as the example!    

P.S. Thanks for clarifying Carl. =)


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting...today I don't have the "Delete This Title."  (And I'm not searching, I'm paging through--I doublechecked myself. ) Same computer, same browser.
> 
> Anyone else had it once and don't now? Going off to play with it some more....
> 
> ...


Mine still works. I was able to get rid of several books I no longer want. I hope this stays around. I love being able to delete it from the archive.

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> Thanks Betsy! Hopefully KB-member Mike Monahan won't mind you used his book as the example!
> 
> P.S. Thanks for clarifying Carl. =)


Well, I have two copies of it, and would like to delete one.  Note the second listing for it below the one I was using as an example.

Betsy


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Hn, the delete option is finally appearing for a good number of books... not all of them, though.

Now hn, which should go bye bye first, Mighty Hammer Down or Wicked Lovely?


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting...today I don't have the "Delete This Title."  (And I'm not searching, I'm paging through--I doublechecked myself. ) Same computer, same browser.
> 
> Anyone else had it once and don't now? Going off to play with it some more....
> 
> ...


Betsy,

I had it early this morning, but it's not available now. And <sigh> the one book I deleted is now back. Hopefully, this function will reappear. I didn't have that many that I wanted to delete but there were a few...Thank goodness no ones sees my archive but me.

Just in case anyone wonders, I was doing it correctly and had located the delete this book function in the proper place. It even warned me that if I deleted the book, I would have to purchase it again if I wanted to read it again.

Gayle


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I found something interesting, it looks like you can not delete the Kindle User's Guide, Third Edition.  Am I missing something?

Gene


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

My delete buttons are all gone now but the books I deleted yesterday didn't come back. I sure hope they don't! 

Melissa


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Delete buttons are still there for me and the books I deleted are still gone....


----------



## mindreader (Oct 8, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> Delete buttons are still there for me and the books I deleted are still gone....


Same here, FWIW.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh joy!  I love this new feature even it it's still in beta form.  I got rid of a TON of free books that I will never read.  Everything's all neat and nice again.  

I've found that the last book listed on each page won't allow me to delete it.  I just changed the order of the books and moved that particular book to another spot on the page and presto-magic-o I delete the title.

Yay, Amazon!!!


----------



## geneven (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, this is great news, and I immediately used it to delete disgraceful porn that wasn't any good anyway 

I wonder if Amazon keeps a record of the purchase elsewhere? It probably does, which is ok with me.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm so glad that they are adding this feature to our accounts. Unfortunately, it hasn't been added to my account yet. I've started a list of books that I want to delete once it is possible to do so.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine left and hasn't come back.     I finally sent an email to CS asking about it.  Will let you know what I hear.

Betsy


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine left and hasn't come back.  I finally sent an email to CS asking about it. Will let you know what I hear.
> 
> Betsy


Mine left too but it did finally come back.

Melissa


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

That's okay.  I still haven't even had the option yet.

Martin


----------



## Darned Wizze (Nov 9, 2009)

Woohoo! goodbye evil James Patterson book sample!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

kb7uen Gene said:


> I found something interesting, it looks like you can not delete the Kindle User's Guide, Third Edition. Am I missing something?
> 
> Gene


Nope. That's the way it is for me, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Oh joy! I love this new feature even it it's still in beta form. I got rid of a TON of free books that I will never read. Everything's all neat and nice again.
> 
> I've found that the last book listed on each page won't allow me to delete it. I just changed the order of the books and moved that particular book to another spot on the page and presto-magic-o I delete the title.
> 
> Yay, Amazon!!!


Yes, I discovered that while I had it.  If you do a search that returns several items, the last item in the results list doesn't have it either. So if you do a search that returns just one item, it won't have the option.

Betsy


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

I now have the delete button, but it doesn't help much. It only appears for the first page of books, and I don't want to delete any of those. If I try going to another page, sorting in a different order or performing a search, the button goes away. Also, it does not reappear if I go back to the first page. To get it back I have to refresh the page. Hopefully they will get it all sorted out soon and the button will be fully functional for all of us.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Darned Wizze said:


> Woohoo! goodbye evil James Patterson book sample!


I believe that complaints about this "book" and requests to delete it from archives is what finally tipped the scale at Amazon to give us this feature. I know I voiced my opinion of this sham "free book," and know others did as well.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, the Delete button was there, and then a minute later it was not.  

I guess I should have deleted things quicker if I wanted to.  LOL


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I discovered that while I had it.  If you do a search that returns several items, the last item in the results list doesn't have it either. So if you do a search that returns just one item, it won't have the option.
> 
> Betsy


Ah, I just noticed that too.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay, it's odd.

If I go into my account, on the list of Kindle books, on the first page, I have the "Delete" option.  If I go to the second page, however, it's not there.  And then, when I go back to the first page, the button is gone from there, too.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I understand most people are excited about this feature, but it is not implemented in a way that I find very useful. I don't really ever want to delete my order history (I want to preserve an accurate record of purchases). I just want a way to flag books that I don't expect to read or reference again, and don't want to appear in my Archived Items list (which will otherwise grow ad infinitum). As it is I'll probably only use it for free books that turned out to be poorly formatted or otherwise awful.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

I found a way to delete books even if the button only shows up on the first page! From your account, go into your collection. From there, check off any books that you *do* want to keep. Send them to the trash bin. When you then go to your orders within manage your kindle, you will only see the books that you want to delete. That will put them on the first page where the button appears. If you have more than one page, the rest will move onto page one as you delete. After deleting, go back into your collection and move your books from the trash bin back into your collection. This worked for me. The books I wanted to delete are now gone, and they do not appear in my account or on my kindle. I know that I could have waited for Amazon to fix the glitch and I'm sure they will fix it soon, but I'm a bit impatient.  I hope someone finds this workaround useful.


----------



## OnOneWheel (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's another alternative - Firefox. Works perfectly using the Firefox browser...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

OnOneWheel said:


> Here's another alternative - Firefox. Works perfectly using the Firefox browser...


nope. I still don't get the delete button.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's an innovative and elegant solution Tabby. . . .but since I have over 400 books for Kindle, and there are probably only a handful that I want to completely delete. . . . . .I'm thinking not practical for me!


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL...I totally agree with you Ann. I've only had my kindle for a couple of months so this method wasn't too much of a chore for me.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

tsemple said:


> I understand most people are excited about this feature, but it is not implemented in a way that I find very useful. I don't really ever want to delete my order history (I want to preserve an accurate record of purchases). I just want a way to flag books that I don't expect to read or reference again, and don't want to appear in my Archived Items list (which will otherwise grow ad infinitum). As it is I'll probably only use it for free books that turned out to be poorly formatted or otherwise awful.


I deleted a couple books to test the delete function. The book was removed from my 'Your Orders' and from my archive once I sync'd it ... but the books still exist in my digital order list so I still have the record of purchasing. If you click on the 'View All Orders' link under the 'Your Orders' list, you will pull up a list of your kindle digital orders which will still have your purchase record ....


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I deleted a couple books to test the delete function. The book was removed from my 'Your Orders' and from my archive once I sync'd it ... but the books still exist in my digital order list so I still have the record of purchasing. If you click on the 'View All Orders' link under the 'Your Orders' list, you will pull up a list of your kindle digital orders which will still have your purchase record ....


Oh, cool! I'll give it a try...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I finally have a delete button. Going to delete some books before it disappears. 

Do I really need every single edition of the Kindle's user manual?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't even have the update yet, so when I tried to delete some books from my K2, so that I would keep my pages lower on my Kindle, I saw it say, "Permanent Delete". I didn't delete. I left it. I did not see this on all books.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I forgot to mention, it was on every book I checked and it was there when I searched for a specific book. Hopefully they're getting all the kinks worked out.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm one of the lucky ones that have the delete button. I've deleted all the books I want gone just in case the button disappears.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I couldn't delete all the ones I wanted to because I don't know what my mom is reading and some of them I can't remember if she bought it or I bought it. 

But I did get rid of some of those freebies I bought just because they were free (and REALLY BAD) and I'm now down to 1 user manual instead of 4.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have it again, too, and on everything where I search for it or if it's the last thing on the page.  Is there anyone who still doesn't have it?

Betsy


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Yay, finally got the Delete button.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

OnOneWheel said:


> Here's another alternative - Firefox. Works perfectly using the Firefox browser...


Since the delete button is still only showing up on my first page of books, I decided to give FireFox a shot...and it works! I can now easily delete books from any page. Thanks OnOneWheel!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I used to have a delete button, but I noticed this morning it was gone.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't have the delete button yet. I just checked again on 1 of the books that I want to delete & it's not there. If it should be on other books, then it wouldn't help me, anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just checked; it's still there on my account.  I would send an email to CS about it.  

Betsy


----------

